# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  перезагружается компьютер

## qazwsqaz

Перезагружается компьютер не понятно почему, сначала начал вылетать когда играл в GTA IV, в журнале событий Windows писалось: Критическая ошибка Kernel-Power 41 (63). Вначале на это не обращал внимания, недавно стал перезагружаться когда я просто в Windows сижу, в инете или ещё где, думал может из-за Windows 7 Ultimate, пробовал переустанвливать на Windows 7 Professional, устанавливал только нужные драйвера, игру GTA IV, при превом запуске игры поиграл минут сорок всё было нормально, выключил компьютер, решил что это была виновата Windows 7 Ultimate. После очередного запуска игры Windows опять перезагрузилась. Потом решил переустановить на Windows XP, при переустановке , когда скопировались фалы с диска и компьютер начал перезагружаться, в тот момень когда должен был появиться значок Windows XP и под ним загрузка, компьютер перезагрузился, до того как переустанавливать я форматировал диск куда доложна была произойти установка, после этого я вообще офигел.
После это начал устанавливать Windows 7 Ultimate обратно, кое-как установил, перезагрузка произошла в самый последний момент установки.
Подумал вначале что это перегрев видеокарты, проверял 3dmark06, всё было нормально.
Провверял память программой 
Memtest86+ с загрузочного диска при старте системы, когда проходило больше половины теста , еомпьютер перезагружался, решил что это оперативная память, проверял по отдельности, одна планка из двух проходила тест, с другой вылет, решил что одна планка сломалась, потом проверил ещё раз программой 
Prime95 в режиме Blend (нагрузка процессора и памяти), велет с обеими планками, и по отдельности.
какими только программами н епроверял, видеокарту тоже нагружал , вылетов не было,
Самое странное что перезагрузки от нагрева не зависят, и вылеты происходят в самое разное время, иногда после перезагрузки компьютер не стартует сразу, все вентиляторы крутяться, на мониторе ничего нет,
вентилятор процессора отрегулирован в BIOS на Silent mode, когда не может стартануть с первого раза он вращается сильно, как-будто стандартном режиме, выключаю компьютер , пробую загрузить он иногда стартует иногда нет, один раз стартанул только на следующий день.
Иногда при только-что включённом компьютере запускаю тест Prime 95, он сразу-же перезагружется, при тесте Memtest86+ иногда сразу перезагружается, на следующий день, вообще нет перезагрузки, в тесте Prime 95 так-же. не понятно что это вообще. Возникли подозрения по поводу Блока питания относил в сервисный центр (не по гарантии), они там его проверяли. сказали что всё нормально, но я считаю что может он под нагрузкой только перезагружается.
Относил им весь компьютер так они его и не проверили потому что не было жёстких дисков, говорят стоял у них просто включёный часов 5 но всё нормально.
Если искать у кого-то проверить блок питания видеокарту, как проверять иногда перезагружется иногда нет, ничег не понятно в чём проблема, может кто знает?
Intel Core 2 Quad q9550
Asus p5e ws pro
OCZ 2x1Gb 2n1066sr2gk
FSP Epsilon 900W
Radeon hd4870
привод SATA
2xHDD SATA
Помогите кто знает, или дайте совет что сделать можно.

_Добавлено через 28 часов 3 минуты 49 секунд_
Прогонял тест OCCT 3.1.0 Блок питания, через 10 секунд примерно, перезагрузка, в чём может быть проблема, в Блоке питания может?

_Добавлено через 22 часа 31 минуту 38 секунд_
Тестировал Оперативную память Elixir PC26400U 2x512Мб, тоже при тесте Блока питания в программе OCCT 3.1.0 выдетает после 1 минуты 2 секунд (1 минута-мониторинг), значит это точно не Оперативная память. Вот буду искать подходящий Блок питания.

----------


## Alex007

Ошибки BSOD смотрелИ? Посмотри какую ошибку выдаетИ? У меня случай был: принесли ноут-сказали перезагружается во время работы с почтой, office и т.д. Я его два дня гонял по полной ни разу не перезагрузился!!!!!! Отдал обратно - опять начались перезагрузки!!! Тогда к ним пришел!! В итоге сетевая карта с принтером не подружились - к одному и тому же адресу памяти обращались!!!! и кстати до этого работало все отлично - пока драйвер не обновился!!!Если что выкладывай дамп сюда -посмотрим!!!

----------

